# T-Top Outriggers needed



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anybody know where to get the best deal on outriggers for my hard top, it has Taco plates installed already, and I am trying to figure out which system to use. Its a 24' sea hunt, so we are going with 15' riggers. Thanks for any heads up. --- I am also not opposed to some lightly used ones if anybody is upgrading. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I just got a set of Bly's Carbons. He makes lots of different types and from what I have been able to determine, his are the only carbons that don't have potential corrosion issues. Great system and reasonable. There is a ton of info on how he developed the design on THT. He sells direct, but I got mine from Tackle Direct. I am impresses with the quality. 
All the rave reviews I read were well deserved.

What diameter do you need?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't even ordered the base yet ie) taco350 or 370 Im trying to decide whats best. I don't pull heavy tackle or large lures for that matter - so probably 1 1/8". I have also read good things about bly


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Ive got a set of the 370 and have had no problems you will like them.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Get them off ebay.. not to bring down the local guys but i have had to buy almost everything on there to rig my 75 seacraft... bennett m120 tabs bronze thru hull bronze valve and 2 SS bilge thru hulls saved almost 600 off regular retail.. that is going to pay for the leaning post i am going to have maid local... if we come to a good number.. the builder is alittle over my budget i had for a craigslist post from southflorida... if you ask around some of the marinas and you can wait one of the guys with the big CC may have swapped his out for the ones with the wind up angles.. forget the model.. thats how i got my bases... guy took them off ... bearings went everywhere... he was throwing them in the dumpster... taco will rebuild them for 75$ saving me 1400 +tax roughly at the time.. Sorry forgot to add google search them... sometimes you can buy direct cheaper...


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Go to Imarineusa.com. I just bought a set of 270s with 15' 1 1/2" outriggers for $1371. It is free shipping and got them in the mail in about 3 days. They are the cheapest I found anywhere.


----------

